# Di-Methox milk withdraw



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2010)

What is the milk withdraw time for 12.5% Di-Methox? I wormed my doe with it and can't find a milk withdraw timeframe.


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 16, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> What is the milk withdraw time for 12.5% Di-Methox? I wormed my doe with it and can't find a milk withdraw timeframe.


On the withdrawal..no idea.

But, um..  ... ....  are you sure you _wormed_ a doe with Di-Methox?

I ask because it makes me wonder if A) you've gotten the wrong impression of what Di-Methox is/does, or B) you're actually looking for the withdrawal time on something else..

Either way...somebody's gonna need some clarification here.  Could be us..  Could be you..  I dunno.


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2010)

According to the Hoegger catalog, the 12.5% Dimethox is for coccidiosis treatment so that is what I used. For the alpacas, I normally use Corid but I thought this would be easier since it was just 1.5 T Dimethox and 1.5 T water and just mix it daily. If it is not for that, I wish Hoegger wouldn't promote it as so. :/


----------



## DonnaBelle (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi all.

Yes it says in Hoegger's to give Di-Methox to newborn goats.

Hoegger's has a help line phone number on their catalog.

I'd call and discuss with them if necessary.

DonnaBelle


----------



## cmjust0 (Mar 16, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> According to the Hoegger catalog, the 12.5% Dimethox is for coccidiosis treatment so that is what I used. For the alpacas, I normally use Corid but I thought this would be easier since it was just 1.5 T Dimethox and 1.5 T water and just mix it daily. If it is not for that, I wish Hoegger wouldn't promote it as so. :/


They're absolutely right...Dimethox is used in the treatment and prevention of coccidiosis, and does a fine job.

Coccidia aren't worms, though.    

That's why I was confused.

So now the question is.....did you intend to treat for _worms_ or _coccidia_?


----------



## ksalvagno (Mar 16, 2010)

Actually, I did both. She also got a shot Ivomec and Safeguard. Since I knew there was a milk withdraw, I hit her up with everything.


----------

